

The Juggler's Dilemma - how to get things done while pursuing various interests - zobront
http://www.uncollege.org/the-jugglers-dilemma/

======
HeyItsJames
This describes me to a T.

I had this same internal conversation with myself last night. I'm currently
entrenched in a myriad of unrelated hobbies and pursuits, and last night as I
sat at my computer and researched what knowledge I needed to build a violin,
it hit me: I'm actually not mastering any of these pursuits. Golfing,
Motorcycle Rebuilding, Objective C, Angular JS, Guitar, and the list goes on.

I decided last night to do what the article says: Choose one. Just one. and
focus on it, serially, not in parallel. So, I've chosen one, and it will be my
pursuit for the next 6 months, or until I feel I have mastered it. Then, onto
the next one.

